# Pregnant doe mounting another



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oreo who is due on valentines day is mounting her sister snickers. No other does are mounting snickers. Snickers was very vocal and staying close to the bucks when she was in heat. She started cycling in sept and was bred in October after her second cycle. She has not been back near the bucks since then. So my question is whether or not oreo who will be a first freshener is just acting a little funny or if snickers could be cycling back through and just keeping real quiet. Does any one else have does acting this way as they get closer to delivery?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you know she isn't in season....and wanting the bucks...then... it is a dominance thing...my screwy girls... have done it later in pregnancy before and it looks so strange..... they even have a good udder going on and are getting closer to kidding.... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sometimes that can be from dominance or hormones if they aren't in season. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My herd queen has done this and it's sooooo HILARIOUS! She also does it before she comes in heat. She has a wide belly anyway and looks sooo hysterical, she can't even get up on a short doe all the way LOL!!! 
Now that she's been bred, and calmed down I haven't seen her do it, but just wait until she's close to kidding!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So glad I recently read this! Today I saw one of my does (the herd queen) trying to mount another doe. Both are pregnant but I would have been very concerned had I not saw this. Thank You!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: It's normal.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have some that do that. Hormones :roll:


----------



## Hollierhat17 (Feb 9, 2017)

My doe is mounting another doe, could this mean kissing is close because of hormones. Not sure when she was bred since it was accidental.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Possibly. There is really no way to tell for sure though. 

Are her ligs softening?

Has her udder developed much?

Any change in behavior?

Also, it would be a good idea to start your own thread - a lot more people would see it.


----------

